# if a king baboon were to encounter a goliath bird eater in the forrest who would win and y?



## melijoc (Mar 9, 2012)

With hobbyists out there constantly saying that the biggest and meanest are these two . It makes you wonder who really is the king of the t. World. I would really like to hear your guys opinion. Serious answers only pls.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 9, 2012)

Forrest would win hands down.
He's got magic shoes. Seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt (Mar 9, 2012)

Hobo said:


> Forrest would win hands down.
> He's got magic shoes. Seriously.


Nice! The troll did say "serious answers only pls" so you're disqualified for that reason, but nonetheless, you win. Somehow.


----------



## cmcghee358 (Mar 9, 2012)

10" pokie.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 9, 2012)

Considering the fact that they come from two different sides of the planet it would never happen. 

That being said, I'd say a C. elegans could take em both out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groovyspider (Mar 9, 2012)

i put my money on a centipede

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 9, 2012)

This thread is going places.  Is this a 5 round main event or just 3 rounds?  If it's a 5 rounder, Goliath is not not known for his cardio and has a tendancy to gas in later rounds so unless he can get the quick finish, I'm gonna say KB by sub, probably RNC, in round 4.  Should be a good scrap though, lovin the undercard as well!


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hobo said:


> Forrest would win hands down.
> He's got magic shoes. Seriously.


HAHAHAHAH damn thats funny

---------- Post added 03-09-2012 at 08:14 AM ----------

T. blondi because the King Baboon would just try making a burrow

---------- Post added 03-09-2012 at 08:17 AM ----------

what about P. cancerides? thats a harrd species!!!! mines only 1.25" and he lunged at me yesterday, while doing maintenance then went into the defensive pose!..... "Dont grow up" is the only think i can think of!


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 9, 2012)

go as monster bug wars to do it for you and keep it off the forums


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 9, 2012)

this should be a show::

Coming up next on.......

The Deadliest T Warrior

---------- Post added 03-09-2012 at 08:33 AM ----------




paassatt said:


> Nice! The troll did say "serious answers only pls" so you're disqualified for that reason, but nonetheless, you win. Somehow.


?????? you cant get mad at Hobo! HAHAAAA


----------



## madamoisele (Mar 9, 2012)

Whichever one is bigger than the other one at the time.  If evenly matched, you might as well flip a coin.


----------



## LucasNorth (Mar 9, 2012)

If we assuming they have similar bio mass, I would put my money on a swarm of Holothele incei equivalent to 1 T blondi,  FOR THE SWARM


----------



## grayzone (Mar 9, 2012)

SERIOUSLY size and genus/sp doesnt matter... ive heard of rosies killing LARGE L. parahybanas... i think it boils down to who invades who's territory... the one on defense (protecting territory) usually strikes first, as ts are ambush predators...  who ever gets the first bite really


----------



## Billeh (Mar 9, 2012)

In a clean fight superman, if it's street rules batman.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Mar 9, 2012)

Grilled Cheese, but only if it's a fair fight. If it's prison rules, I'd say taco.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 9, 2012)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> If it's prison rules, I'd say taco.



I'm hungry as hell right now and I could definitely go for some tacos.


----------



## CoSpiderGuy (Mar 9, 2012)

S. calciatum could take both of them, if all the same size. King baboon between it and the blondi. Or Cornel Mustard in the living room with the candle stick.


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 9, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> I'm hungry as hell right now and I could definitely go for some tacos.


Obviously you don't know what a prison taco is.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 9, 2012)

BCscorp said:


> Obviously you don't know what a prison taco is.


Jesus I wished I didn't search that up, well ya learn something new everyday


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 9, 2012)

BCscorp said:


> Obviously you don't know what a prison taco is.



Haha, I just saw the word taco and got hungry. Had I noticed the prison reference I wouldn't have even said anything.


----------

